# Roomie to Grow 1 - by Estrata (~BBW, ~BHM, Illustrated, Eating, ~XWG)



## estrata (Oct 6, 2006)

_~BBW, ~BHM, Illustrated, Eating, ~XWG _- the interaction of a new college year leads to expansive results

[Author's note: This is my first comic concerning weight gain. It’s sort of based around what I wish my freshman year had been like &#8211; instead of getting a psychotic bitch roommate who threatened to burn down our room! Wouldn’t that have been swell.

This is just the beginning. I plan to go in installments of 8-10 pages. I have a lot of ideas in my head for this. I'll try to update it as often as possible. Hope you enjoy!

Oh, and I'm still working on my anatomy! ^_^]

*Roomie to Grow 1 
by Estrata*​
Casey:
Height: 5'6"
Current Weight: 186lb

Sarah:
Height: 5'9"
Current Weight: 127lb


----------



## ShyBHM (Oct 7, 2006)

brilliant art work i love it top marks


----------



## Vader7476 (Oct 7, 2006)

It's drawn well, but it's being paced a little quick.


----------



## mollycoddles (Oct 7, 2006)

Excellent! Hope to see lots more You're quite the artist...Casey's jelly roll is darling ^__^


----------



## bab531972 (Oct 7, 2006)

Brilliant art work. I love how the story is progressing. I can't wait to see how it all turns out! Is this based on a true story?


----------



## klosterblocked (Oct 7, 2006)

Why haven't I heard of you before?

You're pretty damn good, keep it up and you're gonna be big. (lol pun)


----------



## estrata (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you for all the kind words!! I'll get started on the second episode tonight!

No, it's not a true story. Unfortunately! But it’s a true fantasy. ^_^

LOL, Vader. I thought it was progressing too slow! I'm so bad at that - when I write a story it usually takes until page 10 for the gaining to start!


----------



## Coop (Oct 7, 2006)

*Fidgets*

I like this comic!


----------



## Browniestuff (Oct 7, 2006)

i like it too, and i like the pace. you're a superb artist!

-Max


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 7, 2006)

Really great stuff indeed.


----------



## estrata (Oct 7, 2006)

Any ideas for a title? I'm trying to make a website for it but I don't know what to call it yet! All I can think of is something based around the "Freshmen 15", though obviously I'm planning on a lot more than 15lbs! I want something catchy... my mind is blank! :doh:


----------



## Browniestuff (Oct 7, 2006)

how about... Being my roommates taste tester? or something along those lines. 

-Max


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 7, 2006)

Congratulations on a wonderful / entertaining comic. Quite enjoyable and nicely drawn. Matt L.


----------



## BTB (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, whatever direction this will go I have to say I am impressed.


----------



## ernanim (Oct 8, 2006)

Love it. Great stuff.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, you're an incredible artist! I can't wait for the rest! 

As for the title, I have no idea, since it depends on the storyline. Perhaps "My Freshman Fifty" or something...unless of course she gains more than 50lbs, so I dunno. 

Keep it up, you're quite impressive!


----------



## Milkdud (Oct 8, 2006)

That's some great artwork! 

As for a title... I'd have to go wiiith..........

I kinda liked Freshmen Fifty...


----------



## mikael (Oct 9, 2006)

I can't wait until the next installment!


----------



## The_Hero (Oct 9, 2006)

Rather than the Freshman 15 or the Freshman 50...

How bout 'The Freshman 15?!' The change in punctuation means obviously she'll gain the Freshman 15, but how much more is still up in the air........


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your skills Laura!!!

10 out of 10 stars!!!

Best regs,

SBL


----------



## billedmeup (Oct 9, 2006)

Your artwork is terrific and so is the pacing. Please don't rush the story. I don't like "Freshman 50" as a title because it gives away the ending. I prefer a title that makes one guess about the ending. How about something like "Freshman Tempt-Taster" or "Freshman Temptation"?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 9, 2006)

An excellent first installment.

Please continue with it.


Dennis

PS: Oddly enough, I was just at a local college yesterday for a small anime convention and spotted a girl who had your character, Casey's build: This girl was blonde but wore a very snug t-shirt (It looked like a Medium and she was easily an XL size) which showed off about 2-3 inches of bare belly hanging over her very tight jeans. She'd try tugging it down once or twice but it promptly rode back up again. Yes, cute kid and I found her oddly distracting for some reason. Hmmm...I wonder why (LOL!)


----------



## estrata (Oct 9, 2006)

Hmm... I like the idea of temptation. Or something about letting go.... I don't know, I never have such trouble thinking up titles. Hmm....

I know, I see girls like that at uni a lot. More power to them, says I! If I had a belly like that I would certainly show it off.

Thank you so much for all the interest and kind comments! I already have nearly 800 hits on the comic's website and I only set it up two days ago!

BTW, Episode Two is about halfway inked.


----------



## roundbird (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm loving it! The way you use color is brilliant. I'll be checking your website for new additions.
Can't weight! (sorry couldn't resist that one)


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 9, 2006)

A very fine use of the manga style - definitely looking forward to further installments.


----------



## Observer (Oct 9, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome.

This kind of original work is what we had in mind in creating the Fine Arts forum - its great to see the new talent being expressed!


----------



## FreneticFangs (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow
I don't think it was going too fast at all. I think it's just the right pace. I'm intrigued though. You mentioned BHM? *looking forward to that!*


----------



## estrata (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh, yes. Lots of juicy BHMness coming. Probably in Episode Three.


----------



## Brit (Oct 10, 2006)

I love it. I love it so much. You are an extremely talented Manga artist, Laura, and this is a spectacular beginning. I hope to see our Protagonist slightly plumped by next issue.

Also...BHM in issue 3? Alright! I hope it's that guy from your first BHM art, he's cool.

As for a name, how about 'Roomies'? It's catchy, interesting, gives a nice feel...


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok, title idea. The Taste-Tester theme made me think of "Sweet Expectations." Or "Great Temptations." LOL, I guess they're both variants on the same theme, hehehe.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 10, 2006)

estrata said:


> Hmm... I like the idea of temptation. Or something about letting go.... I don't know, I never have such trouble thinking up titles. Hmm....
> 
> I know, I see girls like that at uni a lot. More power to them, says I! If I had a belly like that I would certainly show it off.
> 
> ...




Oh, I totally find nice round bellies very appealing. I never got to see very many during my college/grad school days in the mid 1980s-early 1990s but it's gratifying to see so many more around now. I also enjoy how the young women appear to be perfectly happy to show it off in a tight top. In fact, just yesterday, I spotted another young lady walking down the street in a tight top with horizontal stripes which only served to make her abundant belly seem even rounder. ~Sigh!~  

Anyway, enough of my belly admiration...keep up the great work and I look forward to more.


Dennis


----------



## estrata (Oct 10, 2006)

Ohh, I like those. Great Temptations. Very clever.... Maybe better for a Victorian gaining story, but at the same time it has that whole coming of age thing. Or something. Hmmmmmmm....  

Looking for movies about college for title ideas, I found "Learning Curves". Not about BBWs, etc.. at all, but it's just seeping with innuendo! Hehe.

BTW, halfway done with coloring! 

Edit: Think I'm going with Learning Curves. Thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## Browniestuff (Oct 10, 2006)

awesome name laura. i'm checking the site everyday for updates  I can't wait to see the next episode! -Max


----------



## mikael (Oct 11, 2006)

glad you came up with a title!

I can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 11, 2006)

estrata said:


> Edit: Think I'm going with Learning Curves. Thanks for the help, guys!




Awesome, I love it!


----------



## billedmeup (Oct 14, 2006)

Learning Curves -- Great title. I love it.


----------

